# Intallations Problem



## Manemm (21. Juni 2008)

Hallo ich wollte ispconfig auf einem Debian 4.0 Installieren aber er Bricht die installation immer ab. Welches Paket fehlt da noch bzw wer kann mir Helfen Hier mal die Fehlermeldung:

Configuring extensions
checking whether to enable LIBXML support... no
checking libxml2 install dir... no
checking for OpenSSL support... yes
checking for Kerberos support... no
checking for DSA_get_default_method in -lssl... no
checking for pkg-config... no
configure: error: Cannot find OpenSSL's <evp.h>
ERROR: Could not configure PHP
mv: cannot stat `binaries/aps.tar.gz': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/spamassassin.tar.gz': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/uudeview.tar.gz': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/clamav.tar.gz': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/cronolog': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/cronosplit': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/zip': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/unzip': No such file or directory
tar: spamassassin.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
mv: cannot stat `spamassassin': No such file or directory
tar: uudeview.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
mv: cannot stat `uudeview': No such file or directory
tar: clamav.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
mv: cannot stat `clamav': No such file or directory
tar: aps.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
./setup2: line 888: ispconfig_tmp/php/bin/php: No such file or directory
ERROR: Das mitgelieferte PHP-Binary funktioniert auf Ihrem System nicht! Die Installation bricht hier ab!


Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Till (21. Juni 2008)

Des openssl-dev Paket fehlt. Du solltest aber nochmal die komplette Installationsanleitung für debian 4.0 durchgehen, um sicherzustellen dass Du all Pakete installiert und auch richtig konfiguriert hast:

http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_debian_etch


----------

